# Fifty Shades Of Grey



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

_This thread is for discussing and interpreting.
_
For starters:

*Did you actually read all 3 of them?*








Do you have any suggestions of the MBTI types of Mr. Grey or Miss Steel?









What do you *like* or *dislike* in the two characters?











Did Fifty Shades Of Grey make you like le Bondage?










Do you wanna be Christian or Anna?










Do you think it's *possible* to make a legal movie of it?









Oh and last question, what's your favorite line/quote?


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Woaw no one read the book(s) XD


----------

